# Anyone for an appetizer recipe swap?



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Since the Cookie swap was so successful, made a great addition to the K-boards cookbook that Shizu does for us, and we are having an Appetizer party for V-day, I thought it might be fun to do another recipe swap. I just got a great appetizer-centric magazine the other day... so as I test and find ones I like, I will be happy to post them.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My specialty:

*Roasted Red Pepper and Goat Cheese Dip*

*Description:*
This dip works well as both a vegetable dip and with crackers, crostini, etc. Best of all, it's simple to make. You can substitute reduced fat sour cream and/or mayonnaise with no detrimental effects.

*Ingredients:*
1 x 12 oz. jar marinated roasted red peppers
2 cloves garlic (I get the Rosa brand red pepper that comes with the garlic in it already)
11 oz. goat cheese (8 oz. was in the original recipe, but my store carries 11 oz. packages for about the same price and I like it better with more)
8 oz. sour cream
1/4 cup mayonnaise
2 TBS finely chopped parsley
1/2 TSP pepper
1/4 TSP salt

*Directions:*
Drain off the excess oil from the roasted peppers. (You don't have to get it all out, just most.) Run the peppers and garlic through a blender or food processor to get them finely chopped. Mix the peppers with all the remaining ingredients in a large mixing bowl, being sure to break up the goat cheese into chunks so that they don't clog up the beaters. Mix on low speed until everything is well mixed, but don't worry about making it perfectly smooth.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

It's too early in the morning to think about appetizers, but I'm posting so that it keeps popping up to remind me to do it later.   




(edited because I just found the answer to my off-topic question in another thread)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I love Seafood, so this is my standby:
Crab-Stuffed Mushrooms
1 cup cooked flaked crab
8 ounces cream cheese, softened
1 teaspoon lemon juice
2 Dashes Worcestershire sauce
1/4 teaspoon basil
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
2 green onions, minced
1/8 teaspoon lemon pepper
24 large mushrooms
1/2 cup Cheddar cheese, grated
2 tablespoons freshly grated Parmesan cheese

1. Wash mushrooms well, remove stems, and set caps aside. Finely chop about 1/2 the mushroom stems. (Use the remainder in another recipe or freeze for later use.) 

2. Mix cream cheese, crab, chopped stems, lemon juice, Worcestershire sauce, basil, garlic powder, onions, and lemon pepper. Fill mushroom caps with the crab mixture and place in a large, lightly greased baking dish. Top with the grated Cheddar and Parmesan cheeses. (Recipe may be prepared to this point and refrigerated, covered, overnight.) Bake at 450ºF for 15-20 minutes and serve warm.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Since the Cookie swap was so successful, made a great addition to the K-boards cookbook that Shizu does for us, and we are having an Appetizer party for V-day, I thought it might be fun to do another recipe swap. I just got a great appetizer-centric magazine the other day... so as I test and find ones I like, I will be happy to post them.


We had 31 recipes in the cookie thread. Now how many will we have in this.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

A Joy of Cooking classic...

*Rumaki*

12 slices bacon, halved crosswise
12 ounces chicken livers, halved
12 whole water chestnuts, halved

Marinade:

1/4 cup soy sauce
1 teaspoon fresh minced ginger
2 tablespoons dry sherry
1 teaspoon sugar

1. The Rumaki Recipe begins with the marinade, of course: Combine soy sauce, ginger, sherry and sugar in a small bowl. Add the chicken livers and water chestnut pieces and marinate them in the refrigerator for 1/2 hour.
2. Place 1 chicken liver piece and 1 chestnut piece in the center of each bacon-half, wrap, and secure with a toothpick.
3. Place the Rumaki on a broiler pan or shallow baking pan and broil, about 5 or 6 inches from the heat, until the bacon is crisp, about 10 to 15 minutes. Or, you can bake the appetizers in a 375° oven for 20 to 25 minutes.

Serve hot. Makes 24 appetizers.

Notes from Leslie: I never bake them. I always broil.

If chicken livers are not your thing, you can substitute scallops. But really, the livers are delicious!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Cherry Salsa
1 1/3 cups frozen unsweetened tart cherries
1/4 cup coarsely chopped dried tart cherries
1/4 cup finely chopped red onion
1 tablespoon chopped fresh jalapeños, or 1 tablespoon canned jalapeño peppers, 
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
1 tablespoon chopped fresh cilantro or 1/2 teaspoon dried cilantro
1 teaspoon cornstarch

1. Coarsely chop frozen tart cherries. Let cherries thaw and drain, reserving 1 tablespoon cherry juice.

2. When cherries are thawed, combine drained cherries, dried cherries, onion, jalapeños, garlic and cilantro in a medium saucepan; mix well. Combine reserved cherry juice and cornstarch in a small bowl; mix until smooth. Stir into cherry mixture. Cook, stirring constantly, over medium-high heat until mixture is thickened. Let cool.

Makes about 1 cup.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I make a cheese spread that my family loves.  I don't know where the recipe came from and I will not take credit for it, but it is very tasty:

2 pkg of softened Cream Cheese (lg pkgs)
2 pkg of dried Chipped Beef (I use Buddig)
1 Small to Medium jar of Green Olives w/pimentos 

Dice up the dried Beef into small bits
Finely dice Green Olives

Mix all ingredients together and serve on Ritz Crackers or Celery

Enjoy!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Getting hungry now.  Wish this thread had been around the beginning of December when I was looking for an appetizer to take to a party.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I make a cheese spread that my family loves. I don't know where the recipe came from and I will not take credit for it, but it is very tasty:
> 
> 2 pkg of softened Cream Cheese (lg pkgs)
> 2 pkg of dried Chipped Beef (I use Buddig)
> ...


I had a similar recipe from way back when when food processors were new....giving us reasons to use our FPs.

*Cheesy Olive Ball*

In a food processor, chop a bunch of parsley or chop some walnuts (whatever you have handy). Place in a bowl and set aside.

Then, in FP (no need to wash the bowl), mix:

1 8 oz. pkg of cream cheese
1 small jar of pimento stuffed olives (drained)
1/2 tsp seasoned salt

Scrape out of the FP and gather together on wax paper. Wrap and place in freezer for 30 minutes or so.

Take cream cheese mixture out of freezer and shape into a ball (keep it wrapped in the wax paper). Then roll the ball in the parsley or chopped nuts. Serve with crackers. Ritz are traditional.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

My family enjoys this dip with a raw vegetable platter.
8 oz. cream cheese, softened
2 TBL. milk
1/4 cup dried beef, cut fine
2 TBL. minced onion
2 TBL. green pepper, cut fine
1/8 tsp. black pepper
1/2 cup sour cream

Blend cheese and milk; stir in dried beef and other ingredients and spoon into a shallow pan.  Bake at 350 degrees for 15 to 20 minutes.  Serve warm or cold.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't believe Richard hasn't found this thread yet and posted the Mushroom Cloud.  Well, really it's called Mushrooms IN a Cloud, but I think my name is better.    I know it has mushrooms and onions sauteed in butter with cream cheese but I don't know the proportions. . . . . I'm not a mushroom fan myself, but it gets rave reviews every time he makes it. . . .I think it might originally come from our sister-in-law. . . . . .


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Herbal Butter 
1 stick butter - softened
1/4 to 1/2 C chopped fresh herbs of your choice (can be single herb, can be mixture)
1 tsp. either lemon or lime juice (whichever you prefer)

Mix together in a small serving bowl. chill 10 minutes before serving, or using wax paper, shape into a log and chill till firm to cut into slices. 

if using garlic - put 2 cloves through a garlic press instead of a 1/4 cup... 
Mellower garlic flavor can be had if you roast the garlic first.

Spice Butter
1 stick butter softened
1 tsp to 1 Tbsp of a spice (to taste.. Cinnamon only takes a tsp for me to like it in butter)
Same directions as herb butter

Herbal Cream Cheese
8oz Cream cheese softened
1/2C to 1C chopped fresh herb (again can be single herb or mixture)

-for garlic cream cheese personally I don't like to go above 1/4C raw garlic in this, but roasted garlic I can take up to 3/4C


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I can't believe Richard hasn't found this thread yet and posted the Mushroom Cloud. Well, really it's called Mushrooms IN a Cloud, but I think my name is better.  I know it has mushrooms and onions sauteed in butter with cream cheese but I don't know the proportions. . . . . I'm not a mushroom fan myself, but it gets rave reviews every time he makes it. . . .I think it might originally come from our sister-in-law. . . . . .


Oh, that sounds good. Richard, where are you....? Just because you are having a hard time getting back into the work routine doesn't mean you should abandon all of us...

L


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Sue's Herb Butter
Ingredients:
1 C unsalted butter, softened

*Winter mix:
5 sprigs fresh marjoram
3-4 sprigs fresh thyme
1 cup fresh parsley
2-3 fresh sage leaves
1 clove garlic, peeled (optional)
10 chive leaves
2-3 mint leaves, any flavor
1 tsp sea salt
Zest of 1 lemon or lime

*Summer mix: 
Add ½ cup fresh basil
Decrease parsley to ½ cup

Strip herbs from their stems and add to food processor along with the grated zest and garlic. Pulse the blade to chop the leaves, add the salt, then the butter. 
Flavor is best if allowed to rest for 30 minutes.
The recipe is very flexible but the salt and zest are crucial


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I can't believe Richard hasn't found this thread yet and posted the Mushroom Cloud. Well, really it's called Mushrooms IN a Cloud, but I think my name is better.  I know it has mushrooms and onions sauteed in butter with cream cheese but I don't know the proportions. . . . . I'm not a mushroom fan myself, but it gets rave reviews every time he makes it. . . .I think it might originally come from our sister-in-law. . . . . .


I'll be watching for this one.... sounds yummy!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's one of my favorites.

*Tortilla Roll-ups*
_makes about 6 dozen_

2 packages (10 oz. each) frozen spinach, thawed, chopped, and thoroughly drained
1 cup plain yogurt or sour cream (I like it best with sour cream)
1 cup lite mayonnaise
1/2 package Hidden Valley ranch style dressing
6 small green onions chopped
8 ounces bacon, fried and crumbled (or 1/2 jar bacon bits)
1 dozen (or more) mid size flour tortillas

Combine all ingredients, except tortillas. Spread tortillas with mixture, almost to end, and roll up. Slice into 2" lengths.

I always make these the night before, they taste better.

You can also just put the spinach filling in a bowl and serve with chips


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chile Relleno Won Tons*
_makes about 6 dozen_

2 pounds ground beef
2 onions chopped
2 cups cheddar cheese, shredded (I like sharp)
1/2 teaspoon oregano leaves
1/2 teaspoon cumin
dash garlic salt
1 can (4 oz.) chopped green chilies (add another for more flavor)
1 package won ton wrappers

Brown and drain beef. 
Combine beef, all ingredients except wrappers. 
Place a spoonful of the meat mixture on each wrapper and follow package directions for folding and sealing. 
Deep-fry at 375 degrees for 1 1/2 minutes or until golden; drain on paper towels. 
Serve warm.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Richard? we are all awaiting your mushroom cloud.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

This is a new favorite at our house. Even my picky "meat & tators" hubby liked it. 

Buffalo Dip

1 cup Ranch Dressing
1 cup Frank’s Red Hot Buffalo sauce
2 cups shredded sharp cheddar
8 oz cream cheese, softened
2 large cans chunk white chicken, drained

Mix together in a small casserole dish and heat at 375 until bubbly.  Serve with chips.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok, stop attacking   This job thing is seriously cutting into both my kindle and kindleboards time ... so I don't know--the money is a very nice thing but its getting in the way!

Ok, somewhere I've already posted Mushrooms on a Cloud, but here it is again.

1 stick BUTTER  ... (there's no room in my kitchen for anything else ...)
1 8oz full fat creme cheese (you could probably use low fat, but with a stick of butter, why )
1 small onion (although I like onion and so its usually a large one)
1lb sliced fresh mushrooms (although the canned ones work they don't look as nice) (I buy whole and slice them with the thin slicer on the KA)
cayenne pepper to taste 

So in a fairly large skillet (oh, and yes, I've reduced this from the 'feeds a party of 60' quantity) melt the butter slowly 
Chop Onions fairly fine but not to mush -- I use my Kitchen Aid food processor, the large bowl and the pulse setting. 
Sautee Onions BUT DO NOT BROWN (this is all about the whole thing being pretty white)
When the Onions are beginning to be translucent add the mushrooms and continue to sautee slowly (but again, avoid 'browning' anything)
Cut the creme cheese into small bits and add to the hot mushrooms and onions
Stir until the creme cheese is melted -- mix/stir slowly as not to break the mushrooms into bits.

Add cayenne to taste (I sort of sprinkle lightly .. remember it 'can' change the overall color and you're still going for "white"

You could in theory eat this now (I frequently do) but transfer to a largish baking dish and 350 for 30 - 45 minutes or until hot and bubbly

Serve with Crackers, Vegetables or whatever. (I find that leftover and cold it makes a great sandwich spread for beef and pork)

There you go. Its easily made in advance (its usually the first thing I do) and holds well on the counter till its's ready to go in the oven. (By doing this I can snack on it the whole morning as I cook the rest of my party food)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

that looks yummmmy... if I make this though, it will have to be for some group thing, I'm the only one in the house that likes either onions or mushrooms. or cream cheese for that matter.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Here's an easy filling for tortilla rollups:

Mix salsa with softened cream cheese; spread on flour tortilla(thickness of filling can be as thin or as thick as you choose).  Roll up tortillas and chill until cream cheese is firm.  Slice into 1/2" to 1" inch pieces.

Sometimes I cheat and use whipped cream cheese but since it never is as firm as regular cream cheese, slicing is a little messier.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

*Spinach Dip*

1 package frozen chopped spinach 
1 package hidden valley ranch dressing mix 
1 cup sour cream 
1 cup mayonnaise 
1 can water chestnuts chopped

Thaw 1 package of frozen spinach. Squeeze dry between 2 paper towels.
Mix in other ingredients.

Great veggie dip. Also good stuffed in mushroom caps and baked.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

*Hot Crab Meat Appetizer*

1 package cream cheese 
1 7 1/2-ounce can crab meat drained and flaked 
2 tablespoons onions finely chopped 
2 tablespoons milk 
1/2 teaspoon cream style horseradish 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
Dash black pepper 
1/3 cup sliced almonds

Combine all ingredients except almonds, mixing until well blended.
Spoon mixture into 9 inch pie plate, sprinkle with almonds.
Bake 375
15 minutes

Serve with crackers.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Mini Reeses peanut butter cups.....add toothpicks......done


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

*Sausage Cheese Balls*

2 1/2 cups Bisquick
1 pound pork sausage
1 pound cheddar cheese grated

Mix all ingredients in large bowl. 
Shape into small balls and bake 
350 for 15-20 minutes.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

*Sausage Cheese Dip*

1 pound Velveeta 
1 pound hot sausage 
1 pound ground beef 
1 can Rotel tomatoes with chilies 
1 can cream of mushroom soup

Brown hamburger and sausage. Mix everything else in. Serve hot with tortilla chips. We prefer Scoops for our chips.
Works best if kept in a crock-pot.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Angela said:


> This is a new favorite at our house. Even my picky "meat & tators" hubby liked it.
> 
> Buffalo Dip
> 
> ...


OH this is one of my favorites too


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

[quote Mini Reeses peanut butter cups.....add toothpicks......done 
[/quote]

HAHAHAHA - I LOVE this ... simple yet elegant!


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's my recipe for Roasted Eggplant Spread/Dip that I have adapted from Ina Garten's recipe. I like to serve it with homeade pita crisps.

1 medium eggplant
2 red bell peppers
1 red onion
4 garlic cloves, minced
3 tablespoons good olive oil
kosher salt
freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon tomato paste

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F. Cut the eggplant, (seeded) bell pepper, and (peeled) onion into 1-inch cubes. Toss them with the garlic, olive oil, salt, and pepper. Spread them on a baking sheet. Roast for about 45 minutes, until the vegetables are lightly browned and soft, tossing once during cooking. Let vegetables cool slightly. Place the vegetables in a food processor, add the tomato paste, and pulse 3 or 4 times to blend. Add salt and pepper to taste. (Very easy!)


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Somebody at work made this and served it like a salsa with tortilla chips. It was _*soooo*_ good. Sweet but spicy. The actual recipe is below, but in the one I tried she skipped the tbsp of minced fresh jalapeno and the dash of ground habanero chili powder and instead used one minced habanero.

Tropical Fruit Habanero Pico Relish

1 cup mixed tropical fruits*
1 cup tomatoes, diced small
1/3 cup white onions, diced small
1 tbsp minced fresh jalapeno peppers
1/3 cup cilantro, chopped
2 tsp fresh squeezed lime juice
pinch of salt
pinch of sugar
dash of fresh ground black pepper
dash of ground habanero chile powder, or to taste

Mix all ingredients well and refrigerate to marry flavors

*_Use your favorite combination of mango, papaya, honeydew, cantaloupe, watermelon, pineapple, casaba melon, or any other fruit that strikes your fancy._


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

OMG I had the most amazing food tonight at a friend's... She said she would have the recipe for me tomorrow. Will post it here then.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I have 17 recipes from this thread and I'll be making update next week. So hope there will be little more.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

And incase anyone needs some appetizers for Holiday parties...


----------

